# Sears Wheel Weights



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

917.275031 GT3000
23x10.50x12 rear wheels

Anybody know where to get wheels weights for at? Do I really need them? Sears site has weights but no wheel sizes for them?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe most of them are universal. At least they used to be. Might want to give Sears a call.


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I believe most of them are universal. At least they used to be. Might want to give Sears a call.


Sears doesnt know either.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

get the model number of your tractor and go on the sears parts website and see if its listed in the parts search for your teactor, should give you the info you need


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> get the model number of your tractor and go on the sears parts website and see if its listed in the parts search for your teactor, should give you the info you need


Nope. Only thing listed besides mower parts is the brush/bumper guard.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You've got a pretty standard wheel size. If it has 4 holes in it just about any GT wheel weight will fit. If you put a plow or snowblower on the front I guarantee dang tee you'll want weights on it. Heck, if you aren't sure if they'll fit find a neighbor or small engine repair shop and ask. I'm saying you'll have no troubles with the "standard" garden tractor wheel weights. I had an old Sears Gt from the early 70's and bought a set of the newer style plastic covered 75# each. weights and they bolted right on.


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

The holes 8.75in apart when top and bottom holes from center to center of each hole. This is a 12in rim.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are standard wheels. Weights are pretty much universal. Get them any size from 25# up to 75#. Maybe even heavier but those are the heaviest I've used. JD will fit Wheel Horse will fit Sears will fit Case will fit JD etc...


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

davbell22602 said:


> 917.275031 GT3000
> 23x10.50x12 rear wheels
> 
> Anybody know where to get wheels weights for at? Do I really need them? Sears site has weights but no wheel sizes for them?


You can find wheel weights on craigslist, ebay, sears, etc. Just ask for weights for 12" rims. You can order them online from sears and other stores. Sears has 50lb plastic covered weights that come with the bolts and all.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

puppycat said:


> You can find wheel weights on craigslist, ebay, sears, etc. Just ask for weights for 12" rims. You can order them online from sears and other stores. Sears has 50lb plastic covered weights that come with the bolts and all.


Did you read the date of his origimal post? I had a set for sale. I live really close to him. He opted to buy new ones.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Did you read the date of his origimal post? I had a set for sale. I live really close to him. He opted to buy new ones.


Dang, I should have looked before I spoke. He should have took you up on it. Well thats his lose.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

puppycat said:


> Dang, I should have looked before I spoke. He should have took you up on it. Well thats his lose.


You're not the first one and you certainly won't be the last. I happened to see the thread title and I really thought he was back on here for so me more weights.


----------

